# Engine Driven Chainsaw Mill - Plans or Advice ?



## RBcarving

I am looking at building a chainsaw mill where the chain is driven with a 16HP lawnmower engine. Reason I am going this route is that I believe I have most everything I need laying around the shop and would not need to put out much $$....so no need for the band/chain debate..I appreciate that both have their pros & cons.:wacko1:

QUESTION IS: Can anyone point me to the gearing/hookup/clutch layout that I need to mount the chain to the engine? OR... If you have plans you are willing to share ?? :thanx:

I think I can handle the rest of the mounting, sled, tracks, etc., but don't really want to trial & error with the gearing & drive hookup. I found some plans online for $40, but thought Id try here first. 

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## Mike1950

http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=6470
Here is a thread where Jeff-Browndown build one.


----------



## RBcarving

Thanks Mike....that will help.
I did a search and for some reason I didn't see that.
Now I get to read everything and see why I should do a band mill instead... LOL.
Thanks,
Brad


----------



## Mike1950

Jeff is a great guy- if you have questions- Pm him


----------



## jimmyjames

I would just build a band saw mill, by the time you buy a big saw you'll have the same money in it , a band saw cuts better, faster and easier. I pursued the idea of building an engine driven one and the cost wasnt going to be any cheaper either, if you check out surpluscenter.com you can get all the parts you need for it cheap except for the iron which you can get locally. Building a band saw isn't any harder than a chain mill either, basically the same components except for the band wheel tensioning but that's easy, if you need help designing one I could give you a hand doing so.


----------



## DavidDobbs

I also built my own CSM if you have any questions PM me.

Dave


----------



## sprucegum

RBcarving said:


> I am looking at building a chainsaw mill where the chain is driven with a 16HP lawnmower engine. Reason I am going this route is that I believe I have most everything I need laying around the shop and would not need to put out much $$....so no need for the band/chain debate..I appreciate that both have their pros & cons.:wacko1:
> 
> QUESTION IS: Can anyone point me to the gearing/hookup/clutch layout that I need to mount the chain to the engine? OR... If you have plans you are willing to share ?? :thanx:
> 
> I think I can handle the rest of the mounting, sled, tracks, etc., but don't really want to trial & error with the gearing & drive hookup. I found some plans online for $40, but thought Id try here first.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brad



I know a guy who did about the same thing you are thinking of. I have never seen it but I may make an effort to get some pictures of it . He is my favorite small engine repair guy and he loves to tell me about it. I know he used the front of a vertical shaft riding mower with the engine left in place to drive it and he belted it to a old chainsaw case with the crank shaft sprocket and oiler left in place. He boasts that it will saw faster than any bandmill he has ever seen, I doubt it but what do I know I have never seen it saw. Just reread your question my friend used a electric clutch salvaged from a mower.


----------

